# Bike Week Pasadena Events May 12-17th!



## crosschick (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello SoCal Cyclists!!!

Here is a quick listing of upcoming events for Bike Week Pasadena, brought to you by the City of Pasadena, One Colorado and CICLE!


*May 12th, Monday- Gold Line Outreach*, if you ride the Gold Line, stop off any of our Pasadena stations and get some snacks from Whole Foods and info on the festivities of Bike Week Pasadena!

*May 13th, Tuesday- Ladies' Night Roses Ride and Social*
Ladies can ride the Roses Route, a special beautiful 10 mile road ride to and around the Rose Bowl, Origins providing Origins Oasis, Cycles Gladiator Wines, food and so much more, flat tire clinics, yeah!
5:30 pm meet
6:00 pm ride departs One Colorado
7:30 pm ride returns to One Colorado
more info... cicle.org or yelp!

*May 14th, Wednesday- Tour de Pasadena*
Cyclists come together to show unity and ride a beautiful route in Pasadena. This is our opportunity to show SoCal that Pasadena loves cycling! We'll be riding part of the Tour of California route!
5:30 pm meet
6:00 pm ride departs One Colorado
7:30 pm ride returns to One Colorado
more info... cicle.org or yelp!

*May 15th- Workshop by CICLE*
more info... cicle.org

*May 16th- Heaven on Wheels*, sponsored by Pasadena Cyclery, (Friday, May 16, 6:30 P.M.) is an easy-paced and social tour of Pasadena's famous Bungalow Heaven that will return to the Trio, in the historic Pasadena Playhouse District, for live music and delectable eats.
more info... [URL="http://cicle.org"]cicle.org

*May 17th- Urban Commuter Bicycle Expo @ One Colorado*
The Urban Bicycle Commuter Expo on Saturday, May 17 (10:00 A.M. to 5:00 P.M.), will boast a wealth of exhibitors focused on encouraging transportation cycling. Kick off an incredible day with the Helen's Cycles sponsored family bike ride led by Pasadena Vice Mayor Steve Haderlein. Then enjoy all that the Expo has to offer as bike shops, bike manufacturers, accessory manufacturers and local advocacy groups come together to present the latest bicycles, fashion, gear and information emerging from the ultra-hot urban bike commuter scene. Attendees can experience how-to workshops on bike maintenance and bike commuting. Entertainment will include live-music from Very Be Careful and the BIKE chic fashion show-a showcase of apparel suitable for cycling featuring the "most beautiful" bikes. The Expo will be followed by an outdoor Film Screening of the animated bike classic, 'The Triplets of Belleville', under the stars in the picturesque One Colorado Courtyard (at 8:00 PM).


----------

